# 31 carp (240+pds) in 4 hours



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Another good night on the water. The later in the season it gets, the bigger they are!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job where at


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang that place must be loaded w/ carp. Where was Big Chessie at this time? If you didnt invite him he's going get you!


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> nice job where at


Thanks. We were at Alum Creek. We got a couple of Mirror carp as well but looks like they were buried on the bottom of the pile. They were pushing 15 pds. each.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

good job and do you watch spirt of the wild teds tv show


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> good job and do you watch spirt of the wild teds tv show


Every chance I get.


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

what do you do with all those dead carp?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice pile of fish Bass911! That looks like loads of fun, think I'm gonna do it myself here soon.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

schwing343 said:


> what do you do with all those dead carp?


Give them to farmers for fertilizer or to feed their hogs.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

As a person who crappie fishes in the coves I thank you. I've always wanted to fix a knife on a stick during their spawn and take a few dozen out, but I figure I'll let you pros have all the fun.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

yes almost every morning at alum the carp are jumping. Not just one or two, they are everywhere, and BIG MOMMAS. Keep at it, you are doing the other species a service. Now where can I find some bacon from a carp fed hawg?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like you guys are having too much fun


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Think of this.......... the average female carp lays 8000 eggs. If a 1/3 survives, that's 2667 'lil carp swimming around. Now, if it was even possible for me to bowfish 365 days a year (wish I could) and get 30 carp a day, that would be 10,950 carp a year under my belt. Do the math. Doesn't even make a dent. In other words, there's plenty to go around and if anyone is interested in hitting a lake next spring during the spawn, I'll go out with you, you can borrow my equipment and I'll let you shoot till your arm falls off.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you think they can be efficently taken from the bank during the spawn or any other time for that matter? Or is a raised platform on a boat your best bet?


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Traylor Trash said:


> Do you think they can be efficently taken from the bank during the spawn or any other time for that matter? Or is a raised platform on a boat your best bet?


TT................. oh yeah, from the bank at spawn no problemo. You can close your eyes and shoot and come up with some. They'll be layin on top of each other. You can shoot from the bank anytime but your success rate and number of fish go up on a boat cause you cover more area. The number of fish goes up even more at night on a boat with lights cause they are easier to see than in the daylight. Just get a good pair of polarized glasses for daytime shooting. They make a world of difference. You don't have to have a fancy rig. I've got video of guys in a 9 ft. 2 man plastic "bass buddy" shooting during the day and getting 'em left and right. 

You can get as fancy as you want. I've even seen guys in a aluminum boat shooting from a step ladder. I wouldn't recommend it but you get the idea. I would just work on a bow set up and try the bank and progress from there. If you want to PM me I can tell you what you need, where to get it and roughly what it will cost you. Not much up front money especially if you already have a bow. A compound or recurve either one will work fine.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

so this is anywhere on alum, or is there a general area.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

forgot to say it would be nice if you could help me with some carp spots me and my dad love to do it but never much luck. we catch and release so they will still be there for you to hunt lol.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bubba bass bigfoot said:


> forgot to say it would be nice if you could help me with some carp spots me and my dad love to do it but never much luck. we catch and release so they will still be there for you to hunt lol.


They are everywhere in Alum. Your best bets are sandy bottom/beach type locations and coves. Hope that helps.


----------

